# Talbot express autosleeper 12V fridge



## 119067 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys we have just got our 1st m/h and we are planning our usual 2 weeks away in july 

We spend 2 weeks in sufolk and the middle weekend we spend watching motorsport 

Now this wasnt a problem when we camped as the fridge was left in the tent pluged in keeping the food and beer cold :wink: 

Our Talbot express manual says that the fridge will only run off the van battery wile driveing

Dose the lesure battery not take over when parked or do you put it on the gas ?

Not that sure on leaving the van in on gas from 8am to 6pm parked in a car park 

If on gas how much gas will it use as we have got a small 907 bottle and will it be ok 

help please


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Im no expert but the fridge will neeed to run off gas when parked up,
or the mains hook up,
all that will happen when you have it on 12v when driving is it will keep the temperature cool whilst on a journey

regards

Anne


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
You swap over to gas or hook up when parked up, you'll find the fridge works better on gas than 12 volt and as its flame is only the size of a pilot light it doesn't use much gas, your gas bottle will last for days if only running the fridge,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## 119067 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers :wink:


----------

